# Dammit BBA!



## Samuran (31 Oct 2013)

Hey Guys

I've inadvertently introduced some BBA into my tank, it was on (and tbh there is quite a lot) some plant I bought from the forums on here. 

I've started trying to spot treat with easy carbo, just want to check in case there I something else I could be doing.

Should I just remove all effected foliage and let the plant grow back?

Cheers


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Oct 2013)

It never really matters whether you inadvertently introduce BBA into your tank from someones plant. BBA does not only have a single form of transport. You inadvertently introduce BBA into the tank merely by putting your hand in the water. You cannot keep BBA, or any algae for that matter, from entering your tank.

BBA (and other algae) is not a disease or a parasite.  It is a dominant species and is very nearly at the top of the food chain. Your tank is owned by BBA. You are just renting the space. This is the key point that people don't understand, and it's the reason they continue to have problems. If BBA proliferates in your tank it's because YOU induce the bloom by not following correct procedures.

BBA is a CO2 related organism and therefore attacks plants that are suffering from CO2 related deficiency. When you fix the cause of the CO2 problem, you will be on the road to preventing the BBA from increasing.

In any case all affected leaves should be removed. They will never recover.

Cheers,


----------



## Samuran (31 Oct 2013)

Thanks ceg.

The BBA doesnt seem to be increasing, it's on some needle leaf java fern. Tank is 250l, no injected CO2. Only recently started dosing 5ml of easy carbo daily.


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Oct 2013)

OK, if fish/plants are not sensitive then a 2X or 3X overdose can be used and will turn the tufts pink within a few days and can be removed. Also review the amount of light you are using and maybe the liquid dosage can be increased from 5ml. Adding Easycarbo moves the tank from low tech to high tech so you should do a lot of water changes and you should increase your filter maintenance schedule..

Cheers,


----------



## Samuran (31 Oct 2013)

I'll slowly increase dose and keep an eye on the livestock. I've upped my water change and filter maintenance. Lighting is currently only 2 18w T8's running for 4 hours then a 2 hour off period then running again for another 4 hours.


----------



## ceg4048 (31 Oct 2013)

Is there a special reason for the 2 hours off period?

Cheers,


----------



## Samuran (31 Oct 2013)

Not special no, so that the light is on when I'm home from work.


----------



## ian_m (1 Nov 2013)

I was growing some fine tufts of BBA on the all plastic fittings of my air line in the tank. This was my only BBA and I assume it survived as it is below the spray bar and possibly in a low flow area.

The other week I got a couple of flying foxes and they have since scoffed the lot.


----------



## Samuran (1 Nov 2013)

Thanks Ian

If all else fails I'll look to see if I can get a flying fox, fish selection isnt that great at any of my local fish shops tho


----------



## ian_m (1 Nov 2013)

I didn't buy the Flying Foxes to get rid of BBA specifically, they were just cheap if you buy 3.


----------



## Samuran (1 Nov 2013)

sounds like when I normally buy fish!


----------



## frothhelmet (11 Nov 2013)

also could just add some ramshorns. they eat BBA loads.


----------

